# Another good looking thing to come from Alaska



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

[attachment=5:2eng3hzx]pic04678.jpg[/attachment:2eng3hzx]
[attachment=4:2eng3hzx]pic22593.jpg[/attachment:2eng3hzx]
[attachment=3:2eng3hzx]pic23851.jpg[/attachment:2eng3hzx]
[attachment=2:2eng3hzx]pic25484.jpg[/attachment:2eng3hzx]
[attachment=1:2eng3hzx]pic21119.jpg[/attachment:2eng3hzx]
[attachment=0:2eng3hzx]pic28464.jpg[/attachment:2eng3hzx]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that is "HOT" :lol:


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

dang, that is nice


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, that is a great animal.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

That is awesome! Congrats! That river must have been cccccold! Some hunts are more challenging than others. And more memorable. Please give us a score and weight.

BTW, IMHO, even better looking!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

What? Why is that bull so tiny? :wink: Just kidding. Great animal! Where is the story?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is an absolute PIG! Good job. You have made me very jeleous as that is one of the animals that has illuded me.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Mama Mia! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I would prefer to mount the other good looking thing from Alaska but it would be a tough choice. Nice job on a GREAT bull, can't wait for the story.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you refering that the moose is "Hot" like Sarah Palin?

She is smokin' and he is a toad. I find that Different.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice!! but Im just curious, did you keep any of the meat of just the head?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a great bull there. congrtas to the hunter. I got that in a email the other day from my wife.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wait..wait...wait.... Uhhh ....   I guess I should have put up an expination. This was just sent to me in and email. Did not have a story, just said "2008 Yukon moose, 74 inch spread. 

Sorry  I wish it was mine.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bowgy said:


> Wait..wait...wait.... Uhhh ....   I guess I should have put up an expination. This was just sent to me in and email. Did not have a story, just said "2008 Yukon moose, 74 inch spread.
> 
> Sorry  I wish it was mine.


You had us goin' there for a while! (I still think it's better looking than the other thing from Alaska, but not for the same reasons, of course.)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> elkfromabove wrote: You had us goin' there for a while! (I still think it's better looking than the other thing from Alaska, but not for the same reasons, of course.)


Palin is a beautiful woman but not a beautiful as my wife, therefore I agree with you. This one on this thread is much more attractive to me.( also not for the same reasons)


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think Bowgy's wife must be on this discussion forum as well! Most red-blooded hunting males would mount either of them!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowgy said:


> > elkfromabove wrote: You had us goin' there for a while! (I still think it's better looking than the other thing from Alaska, but not for the same reasons, of course.)
> 
> 
> Palin is a beautiful woman but not a beautiful as my wife, therefore I agree with you. This one on this thread is much more attractive to me.( also not for the same reasons)


Nice save :lol: No couch for you! :wink:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey, I ain't kiddin, my wife is the greatest and I don't think she has read anything on this site except for a couple of items that I showed her in the humor section.

She is mostly on the craft sites and mountain cabin decor sites.

She never touched a gun until this year, I let her try everything and pick out what she liked best for self defense when she is alone, she picked the AR15  Dang, now I have to go buy another one for me :wink:


----------



## Coonhunter557 (Jun 17, 2008)

It gives me that funny feeling inside.....like when we used to climb the rope in gym class. :mrgreen: 
Waynes World :wink:


----------

